# NanNing,GuangXi Province - China



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nanning is located in the southern part of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, 160 km from the border with Vietnam. It has an area of 22,293 square kilometers.
The city is located on the north bank of the Yong River, the chief southern tributary of the Xi River, and lies some 30 km below the confluence of the Yu and the Zuo rivers. The Yong River (which later becomes the Yu River) affords a good route to Guangzhou and is navigable by shallow-draft junks and motor launches, even though it is obstructed by rapids and sandbanks.






































































































































kuto.cn


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

wow, the transfer city to Vietnam, beautiful


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

NanNing




















































































































kuto.cn


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

awesome! huge!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Quite Impresive!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wish my city had that skyline!!!!!!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

NanNing:












































kuto.cn


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Foglio1986 said:


>


The girl on the right looks like Guo Jingjing


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nanning City Life:











































































































kuto.cn


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Impressive, what's the population?


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Impressive, what's the population?


2.6 million


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Too dense, too many people


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice photos. Why is there a picture of Singapore? :lol:


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice picture!


>


Btw. This city looks great, especially within the tropical area.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

superchan7 said:


> Nice photos. Why is there a picture of Singapore? :lol:


thanks,Already revised.
:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## loveyuri (Sep 26, 2008)

awesome！beautiful pics！


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

City life


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful city


----------



## wachenroder (Sep 30, 2003)

the city life is very interesting, many of the peoples in the photos could easily pass as Vietnamese


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

wachenroder said:


> the city life is very interesting, many of the peoples in the photos could easily pass as Vietnamese


Yes, Southern China especially Guangxi and Guangdong province had very close ties with Vietnam in history, plus there is the biggest minority in China, Zhuang ethnic group, about 30 million population


----------



## OEincorparated (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent pics Foglio, curios why your posting Nanning pictures though? Are you currently over there or have been there are were awed by the city.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

City life


























kuto.cn


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks exciting...unfortunately I think many people will confuse it with Nanjing, another Chinese metropolis.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Skyline


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

曲侠客


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Interesting. Do many major Chinese cities have a historical center or is all the architecture from 1950+ ?

I did also notice that some of the people on the pics look different from the Chinese I've seen. They seem a bit more Southeast Asians.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Guangxi region is home to significant ethnic minorities. Regardless, skin color is generally darker in the south.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

edubejar said:


> Interesting. Do many major Chinese cities have a historical center or is all the architecture from 1950+ ?
> 
> I did also notice that some of the people on the pics look different from the Chinese I've seen. They seem a bit more Southeast Asians.


non-minority southern Chinese tend to look different from their northern counterparts as well. the Han Chinese ethnicity is a bit broad in itself and people have mixed with non-Han ethnicity in China for centuries


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> non-minority southern Chinese tend to look different from their northern counterparts as well. the Han Chinese ethnicity is a bit broad in itself and people have mixed with non-Han ethnicity in China for centuries


:cheers::cheers::cheers:
you were right.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

wow...im so amazed with nanning china..i say it's one of the best cities not only in china out all through out the world..keep postin


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Nanning was basically rebuilt within the last 8-10 year, a very new city. For the South East Asian feeling maybe you'll have to see Hainan or Guangzhou instead.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

edubejar said:


> Interesting. Do many major Chinese cities have a historical center or is all the architecture from 1950+ ?
> 
> I did also notice that some of the people on the pics look different from the Chinese I've seen. They seem a bit more Southeast Asians.


Nanjing immediately springs to mind, also Suzhou which has 3 centres, the Old City and two new CBDs.

Suzhou Old City, its original sleepy watertown












































new buildings are built in traditional styles still




























...in contrast to its new CBDs (Suzhou is a vast city of over 10 million btw).










Beijing has recently restored it's old Chinese City round the Qianmen area

















Xian and Shanghai also have Old City's too, as does Chongqing (which has 3 at the last count, and currently building a fourth 'Old City').


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Time for shopping


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow! The cities of the Chinese east coast have become very modern!


----------



## abcgoodest (Jul 17, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> Wow! The cities of the Chinese east coast have become very modern!


Nanning is not in the east lol, it's in the south near Vietnam


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dhakaiya said:


> Wow! The cities of the Chinese east coast have become very modern!


in china, GUangxi Province,of course including Nanning city posed here,is widely looked on as a "poor province",just like other west-south provinces.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

yeah u call this a poor province when it looks so developed? lol.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Foglio1986 said:


> bbs.home.news.cn


I really like this picture


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Such a beautiful city!


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

Very beautiful and peaceful. I hope the air and environment also healthy

Quangxi is the sister of North Vietnam, we share a lot of things in common like culture, nature and history also... ^^


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Guangzhou people look identical to Hongkong people because 90% of Hongkong's population came from Guangzhou and pearl river delta about 60 years ago.

Actually, if you look back to history, most of the current native Guangzhou population are the decedents of the 500,000 troops from the central China in the Qin dynasty mixed with the local at that time. During the last two thousand years, millions of refugees also came to Guangzhou from north China during hundreds of civil wars. 

The lastest immigration is that after economic reform, millions of people from north immigrate to Guangzhou as well

So I don't think Guangzhou people look like South East Asian at all. The difference is very obvious. You just need to take a look at the Hongkong movie stars and you should tell the difference



Saigoneseguy said:


> Nanning was basically rebuilt within the last 8-10 year, a very new city. For the South East Asian feeling maybe you'll have to see Hainan or Guangzhou instead.


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

googleabcd said:


> Guangzhou people look identical to Hongkong people because 90% of Hongkong's population came from Guangzhou and pearl river delta about 60 years ago.
> 
> Actually, if you look back to history, most of the current native Guangzhou population are the decedents of the 500,000 troops from the central China in the Qin dynasty mixed with the local at that time. During the last two thousand years, millions of refugees also came to Guangzhou from north China during hundreds of civil wars.
> 
> ...


Yeah, in South Vietnam and other countries in ASEAN now also has plenty Cantonese :lol:

The race and blood clan in China are so complicated... But normally we can see the different between the Northern and Southern China people...


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry I quoted wrong picture. 

I refer to the naked walking man on the picture above


----------



## bace (May 14, 2010)

Nanning had been one of the poorest cities in China, and Guangxi is still poorest province(#27 in 31 provinces of GDP per capita). 
As the bridgehead of indo-china peninsula overland trade, Nanning was rebuilt within 10 years, I don't know where the money came from.


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting (Feb 5, 2010)

Nanning was a beautiful city without any pollution,very beautiful,I travelled there 8 years ago......


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

*NanNing cityscape*


DSC_9414 by RockAss

Science and technology museum by RockAss

WuShiang square by RockAss

Nan Hu by RockAss

around WuShian by RockAss

DSC_8984 by RockAss

DSC_8977 by RockAss

DSC_8857 by RockAss

DSC_8851 by RockAss

DSC_8565 by RockAss

DSC_8564 by RockAss

DSC_8533 by RockAss

DSC_8332 by RockAss

DSC_0922 by RockAss

DSC_0908 by RockAss

DSC_0912 by RockAss

DSC_0807 by RockAss

DSC_0799 by RockAss


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

IMG_4399 by RockAss

DSC_9016 by RockAss

DSC_8417 by RockAss

DSC_8370 by RockAss

Guangxi stadium by RockAss

Nanning bridge by RockAss

DSC_0795 by RockAss

DSC_0810 by RockAss

DSC_7965 by RockAss

DSC_7947 by RockAss


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

*NanNing at night*


DSC_0205 by RockAss

DSC_0730 by RockAss

DSC_0737 by RockAss

NanHu bridge by RockAss

NanHu bridge by RockAss

DSC_1433 by RockAss

DSC_1444 by RockAss

DSC_1450 by RockAss

DSC_1466 by RockAss

DSC_8552 by RockAss

DSC_8597 by RockAss

DSC_8620 by RockAss

DSC_8635 by RockAss

DSC_9330 by RockAss

DSC_9333 by RockAss

DSC_9341 by RockAss

DSC_9453 by RockAss

DSC_9458 by RockAss

DSC_9978cr by RockAss


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

*Parks in NanNing*


NanHu park by RockAss

RenMing park by RockAss

DSC_8184 by RockAss

DSC_8268 by RockAss

DSC_8301 by RockAss

DSC_9323 by RockAss

RenMing park by RockAss

NanHu park by RockAss


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This city is the biggest liar when it comes to supertalls!!! My least favorite city in China.


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ "liar", well this city just doesn't have any supertalls (300+), tallest one in Nanning at the moment is Diwang International Commerce Center at 276m
There is ground preparation for 2 supertalls Logan Century Center  at 338m and Jiuzhou International Tower  at 318m, but I'm never too sure about the future before the foundations starts to go in, it just may stop as Nanning International Financial Center did. Anyway they don't lie about anything, just doing everything very slow having in mind Chinese construction standards. 
Apart from construction this city is quite pleasant, fairly clean, green and have a bright future.


----------



## chinatales (Dec 10, 2013)

WOW! Photographs from 2nd to 11th are mine!!! Used without any permition!!!!!!! Stolen from my Flickr account
I'm talking about user named- benKen , and his post from March 24th, 2009, 04:45 PM 
My websites:
www.tomaszpienicki.com
www.chinatales.pl


----------

